# spotting and cramps 12dp3dt... bad sign?



## doobiedoo (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello ladies, 
I had a SET on 4/6/10 (wasnt given a choice due to my age.. i am 23) Up until this morning I have been feeling quite positive... I had mild AF type cramps on and off on days 6,7,8, and 9dpt which i hoped was a good sign of implantation?? Since then my bbs have been getting very veiny.. they now look like a road map!!!   
BUT.. i'm 12dp3dt today and when i woke up this morning i had slight spotting (tiny bit of bright red when i wiped) Ive not had anything since but have had mild cramps on and off. AF would have been due yesterday in a normal cycle and i'm worried that this could mean its all over for us!! I'm thinking it is too late for this to be implantation bleeding and im losing hope..    Has anyone else experienced this and still got a BFP or should i prepare for the worst    I dont want this to be over!!! Im scared go loo in case AF has arrived   
Thankyou for reading this, any advice would be much appreciated
Doobiedoo
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

I had very veiny boobs by this time, and was told there is nothing in the progesterone support to make them go like that.  I also had cramps but they were off to the side and a little bit different to AF cramps.  Lots of people get spotting and go on to have BFP, lots of people also get spotting or bigger bleeds throughout their pregnancy.

I've got everything crossed for you and am hoping for good news in 5 days time.  Keep positive.


----------



## doobiedoo (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh really    the negative nancy in the back of my mind was telling me the veiny boobs were due to progesterone.. but if not then that is a really encouraging sign!! Thankyou HazelW that has really heped restore my hope    I just hope i dont see anymore red down there!!!      There's been nothing as yet but i still feel a bit crampy... We will see....
Thanks again for your support, and congratulations to you!!   
Doobiedoo
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## doobiedoo (Feb 19, 2010)

the spotting turned into bleeding last night. We took a clearblue this morning 13dp3dt, it was a BFN. I feel like my heart has been physically ripped out. This is the first time it has ever seemed like a real possibility that we might never have children! That little embie was perfect.. why couldnt i grow it?? i feel like such a failiure! I tried to prepare myself for a negative result but this is worse than i imagined i would feel. Thankyou for your positive thoughts, but it wasnt to be.
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm so so sorry to hear that.  You and DH need to support each other and be there for each other.  Praying for better luck next time.


----------

